# Easy degree to complete in Germany



## Oigamirevea (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

I am currently working in Germany since around 10 months, and now have a skilled worker permit. To increase my stability and security, I would like to get the Permanent residency permit (Niederlassungserlaubnis) as soon as possible.

I read that one may be eligible for it after 24 months if a degree is obtained in Germany. Therefore, I would like to ask if you are aware of study programs which ideally would be:


With a good acceptance rate
Short period / Would not be very demanding in terms of involvement (I am an accounting/finance major, so maybe it could be interesting to pursue something I am familiar with with and be able to focus on improving my German level)
Low tuition fees

Any experience with this or pointers you can share? I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Oigamirevea said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am currently working in Germany since around 10 months, and now have a skilled worker permit. To increase my stability and security, I would like to get the Permanent residency permit (Niederlassungserlaubnis) as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


This idea makes absolutely no sense. 

You'll meet the residence requirements for an NE 4 years after your arrival in Germany (assuming you keep working as a skilled worker).

The shorter residence requirement for grads with a German degree only starts after you graduate.


----------



## Oigamirevea (2 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> This idea makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> You'll meet the residence requirements for an NE 4 years after your arrival in Germany (assuming you keep working as a skilled worker).
> 
> The shorter residence requirement for grads with a German degree only starts after you graduate.


Thank for the reply Sunshine!

However are you sure? in the Aufenthg (see link) I read that under 18c, _"The period according to sentence 1 number 1 (4 years) is reduced to two years and the period according to sentence 1 number 3 (48 months of social contribution payments) is reduced to 24 months if the skilled worker has successfully completed domestic vocational training or a domestic degree."_

I fail to see where it says or implies that months only start to count after you graduate to be eligible for the 24 months?

Thanks!


----------

